# Taletnänderungen Beta



## Mazar (7. Juli 2010)

Es wurden gerade sehr große Änderungen am Talentsystem angekündigt. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit alles zu übersetzen. Ich gebe euch aber schon einmal die wichtigsten Punkte in deutscher Sprache wieder und werde unter "Weiterlesen" den kompletten Englischen Text posten. Sicherlich wird die Deutsche Version in kürze erscheinen.

Alle Talentbäume wie wir sie momentan auch aus der Beta kennen werden bald Geschichte sein. Blizzard denkt das mit der Momentanen Größe der Talentbäume (durch die beiden vorherigen Addons wurden die Talentbäume jedes Mal erhöht.) Ihre Absicht alle uninteressanten Talente heraus zu filtern nicht möglich ist. Daher hat man sich zu folgenden Schritten entschlossen:

- Kürzung aller momentanen Talentbäume auf *31 Punkte*. Sie werden also denen in Classic World of Warcraft ähnlich sehen.
- Mit LvL 10 muss man sich für eine *Ausrichtung* entscheiden z.B. Als Magier für Arkan, Feuer oder Frost.
- Nachdem man sich entschieden hat wird man viele der Vorzüge dieser speziellen Specc direkt fühlen. Das Ziel ist es das sich z.B. ein Vergelter Paladin sofort wie einer fühlen kann und nicht erst nach 30 Talent Punkten.
- Wenn man sich für einen Talentbaum entschieden hat, werden alle anderen Talentbäume *Grau* und können erst benutzt werden, sobald man 31 Punkte in diesen ausgewählten investiert hat.
- Man bekommt nun nur noch alle *2 LvL einen Talent Punkt* (41 mit LvL 85). Man kann somit nur 10 Punkte in anderen Bäumen einsetzen (z.B. 0/31/10)
- Mit LvL 78 muss man die Fähigkeit "*Mastery*" von seinem Trainer erlernen um von den Mastery Punkten auf Items profitieren zu können.

Quelle: wow-szene


----------



## StormofDoom (7. Juli 2010)

interessant und zugleich beunruhigend...


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

Mazar schrieb:


> Es wurden gerade sehr große Änderungen am Talentsystem angekündigt. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit alles zu übersetzen. Ich gebe euch aber schon einmal die wichtigsten Punkte in deutscher Sprache wieder und werde unter "Weiterlesen" den kompletten Englischen Text posten. Sicherlich wird die Deutsche Version in kürze erscheinen.
> 
> Alle Talentbäume wie wir sie momentan auch aus der Beta kennen werden bald Geschichte sein. Blizzard denkt das mit der Momentanen Größe der Talentbäume (durch die beiden vorherigen Addons wurden die Talentbäume jedes Mal erhöht.) Ihre Absicht alle uninteressanten Talente heraus zu filtern nicht möglich ist. Daher hat man sich zu folgenden Schritten entschlossen:
> 
> ...


das klinkt iwie ein bisschen komisch ? also gibt es sowas wie "titanengriff" etc vom krieger nicht mehr ? oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Davidor (7. Juli 2010)

Ich werde mir da noch keine Meinung drüber bilden, die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht, aber ob die Umsetzung gelingt...man darf abwarten


----------



## TheStormrider (7. Juli 2010)

Klingt doch vielvesprechend.


----------



## Mazar (7. Juli 2010)

Update übersetzung des ganzen forenbeitrags

Als wir auf der BlizzCon 2009 zum ersten Mal unsere Ziele für das Design der Klassentalentbäume angekündigt haben, war einer unserer meist betonten Schwerpunkte einige der langweiligen und passiven „Pflicht-Talente“ zu entfernen. Wir haben erklärt, dass wir die Talentverteilung spaßiger, abwechslungsreicher und gleichzeitig bedeutsamer machen möchten. Vor kurzem haben wir Informationen zu den sich in der Entwicklung befindenden Talentbäumen für Druiden, Priester, Schamanen und Schurken mit unseren Fanseiten geteilt. Zu diesen Vorschauen und über die Rückmeldungen vom Alphatest kam vornehmlich die Reaktion zurück, dass diese Talentbäume nicht wirklich die ursprünglichen Design-Vorsätze beinhalten, wie sie auf der BlizzCon diskutiert wurden. Diese Reaktionen spiegeln ein seit einiger Zeit auch intern vorherrschendes Gefühl wieder, dass die Talentbaum-Änderungen nicht gut gereift sind, seit wir die Maximalstufe erstmals auf über 60 angehoben haben. In einem kommenden Beta-Build werden wir daher umfangreiche Überarbeitungen aller 30 Talentbäume enthüllen.

*Visionen zu den Talentbäumen*
Einer der wesentlichen Grundsätze von Blizzards Spieldesign ist “konzentrierte Coolness”. Wir hätten lieber eine einfachere Aufmachung mit viel Tiefe, als ein kompliziertes, aber oberflächliches Design. Der Vorsatz für Cataclysm ist weiterhin, viele der passiven (oder öden) Talente zu entfernen. Wir glauben jedoch, dass dies bei der momentanen Größe der Talentbäume nicht möglich ist. Um dieses Problem zu lösen, reduzieren wir die einzelnen Bäume bis runter auf 31-Punkte-Talente. Mit dieser Herabsetzung der Größe müssen wir sicherstellen, dass die Talente entlang einer ähnlichen Levelkurve erworben werden wie zuvor. Darum reduzieren wir auch die Gesamtanzahl der Talentpunkte und die Rate, in der sie während des Hochspielens zugeteilt werden.

Im Zuge dessen können wir die einzigartigen Talente in jedem Baum behalten, besonders die, welche neue Zauber, Fähigkeiten oder Mechaniken beinhalten. Wir werden auch weiterhin Platz für besonders spannende Talente haben, sowie für individuelle Anpassungen durch die Spieler, doch wir können eine bedeutende Menge überflüssigen Ballasts aus den einzelnen Talentbäumen entfernen. Diese Idee dient nicht dazu den Spielern weniger Auswahlmöglichkeiten zu geben, sondern ihre Auswahl bedeutsamer zu machen. Eure Rotationen werden sich nicht verändern und ihr werdet keine coolen Talente verlieren. Stattdessen werden die ganzen „Füll-Talente“ verschwinden, die ihr bisher anwählen musstet, um zum nächsten coolen Talent zu gelangen, ebenso wie die meisten Talente, die bislang fünf eurer hart erarbeiten Punkte vorausgesetzt haben.

Wir werfen außerdem einen genauen Blick auf viele der obligatorischen PvP-Talente, wie Verringerung von Zauberzeiterhöhung durch erlittenen Schaden oder solche, die die Dauer von bestimmten Mechaniken verringern. Auch wenn sich PvP- und PvE-Verteilungen immer gegenüber stehen werden, möchten wir den Unterschied dennoch weniger extrem ausfallen lassen, damit sich niemand genötigt fühlt seine zweite Talentspezialisierung in eine PvP-Verteilung zu investieren.
*
Die neue Ära der Spezialisierung*
Wir möchten, dass die Talentbäume sich sofort auf euren gewählten Spielstil ausrichten. Bereits der erste verteilte Punkt sollte bedeutend sein. Wenn ihr Verstärker wählt, sollt ihr euch sofort wie ein Verstärker-Schamane fühlen, nicht erst nach 30 weiteren Punkten. Sobald die Talentbäume mit Level 10 freigeschaltet werden, werdet ihr, noch bevor ihr euren ersten Punkt verteilt, aufgefordert euch für eine Spezialisierung zu entscheiden (z.B. ob ihr ein Waffen-, Furor- oder Schutzkrieger sein wollt). Diese Entscheidung bringt euch bestimmte Vorteile, darunter die passiven Boni, die ihr für ein effizientes Ausüben der Rolle benötigt und eine charakteristische Fähigkeit, die zuvor tiefer in den Talentbäumen vergraben war. Diese Fähigkeiten und Boni sind nur verfügbar, wenn ihr euch auf einen gezielten Baum spezialisiert. Jeder Baum gewährt bei Auswahl seine eigenen einzigartigen aktiven Fähigkeiten und passiven Boni. Die passiven Boni bewegen sich dabei in einem Bereich von einfachen Prozenterhöhungen, wie eine 20%ige Erhöhung von Feuerschaden für Feuermagier oder Erhöhung der Zauberreichweite für Zauberer, bis hin zu interessanteren passiven Eigenschaften. Dies wären Dinge wie passive Wutgenerierung aus den vorherigen wutregelnden Talenten von Waffenkriegern, Spezialisierung auf Beidhändigkeit für Furorkrieger und Kampfschurken oder die grundlegende Fähigkeit der Beidhändigkeit für Verstärkerschamanen.

Die anfängliche Auswahl eines Talentbaums schaltet aktive Fähigkeiten frei, welche die Kernelemente der gewählten Rolle ausmachen. Unser Ziel ist es, Fähigkeiten zu wählen, die die Spezialisierung deutlich früher voll zur Geltung kommen lassen, als es zuvor möglich war, während das definierende Talent noch tief genug vergraben war, dass andere Talentbäume nicht darauf zugreifen konnten. Zum Beispiel geben Lavapeitsche und Beidhändigkeit direkt das Gefühl eines Verstärkerschamanens. Andere Beispiele für Fähigkeiten, welche die Rolle definieren und die Spieler jetzt umsonst auf Stufe 10 bekommen sind Tödlicher Stoß, Blutdurst, Schildschlag, Verstümmeln, Schattenschritt, Gewitter, Erdschild, Wasserelementar und Sühne.

*Jetzt geht’s ans Eingemachte*
Die einzelnen Talentbäume werden um die 20 einzigartige Talente haben, anstatt der (ungefähr) 30 von heute. Optisch werden sie den Bäumen aus dem originalen World of Warcraft ähnlich sehen. Allgemein werden die 31-Punkte-Talente den ursprünglich für Cataclysm geplanten 51-Punkte-Talenten entsprechen. Viele der langweiligen oder extrem spezialisierten Talente werden gestrichen, wobei wir nichts entfernen möchten, das eine Auswirkung auf eure Zauber- oder Fähigkeitsrotationen hat. Wir möchten die Gesamtheit von Schaden/Heilung/Überlebensfähigkeit auf einem sehr ähnlichen Niveau halten und gleichzeitig den Großteil der passiven Boni „umsonst“ anbieten, basierend auf der Spezialisierung eurer Wahl.

Während ihr euren Charakter hochspielt, werdet ihr ungefähr einen Talentpunkt für jeden zweiten Stufenaufstieg erhalten (41 Punkte insgesamt auf Stufe 85). Unser Ziel ist es, euch abwechselnd einen Talentpunkt oder einen neuen Zauber/eine neue Fähigkeit für eure Klasse pro Stufe zu gewähren. Eine weitere wichtige Änderung ist, dass ihr zuerst 31 Punkte in euren primären Talentbaum investieren müsst, bevor ihr Punkte in einem anderen Baum vergeben könnt. Das wird ab Stufe 70 möglich sein. Die Entscheidung für eine Spezialisierung soll sich wichtig anfühlen. Um dieses Ziel zu erreichen möchten wir sicherstellen, dass neue Spieler verstehen, wie wichtig es ist das Ende ihres Talentbaums zu erreichen bevor sie die Möglichkeit haben, Punkte in einen anderen Baum zu investieren. Wir möchten auch sicherstellen, dass die duale Talentverteilung und die Neuverteilung von Talentpunkten genauso funktioniert wie heute, so dass sich niemand von seiner ursprünglichen Entscheidung eingeschränkt fühlen muss.

*Eine wahre Meisterschaft*
Die geplanten passiven Meisterschaft-Boni, die Spieler entsprechend ihrer Punkteverteilung in den einzelnen Bäumen erhalten sollten, werden durch die automatischen passiven Boni ersetzt, die angerechnet werden nachdem die Entscheidung für eine Spezialisierung getroffen wurde. Diese Boni sind statische Prozentwerte und wir haben nicht weiter vor, sie mit der Anzahl investierter Talentpunkte skalieren zu lassen. Der dritte Meisterschaft-Bonus, der für jeden Talentbaum einzigartig war, wird nun von der Meisterschaft-Wertung bestimmt, die auf hochstufigen Gegenständen gefunden werden kann. Meisterschaft wird eine passive Fähigkeit, die ungefähr auf Stufe 75 bei den Klassenlehrern erlernt werden kann. In den meisten Fällen wird die Meisterschaft-Wertung den einzigartigen Boni für die einzelnen Bäume entsprechen, die wir vor einiger Zeit angekündigt haben. Diese Werte können durch das Ansammeln von Meisterschaft-Wertung auf hochstufigen Gegenständen verbessert werden.
*
Zusammenfassung*
Sobald ein Spieler Stufe 10 erreicht, werden ihm grundlegende Informationen zu den drei verfügbaren Spezialisierungen seiner Klasse angezeigt und er wird gebeten, sich für eine zu entscheiden. Anschließend vergibt er seinen Talentpunkt. Die anderen Bäume werden ausgegraut und sind nicht mehr verfügbar, bis 31 Punkte in dem gewählten Talentbaum vergeben wurden. Der Charakter wird eine aktive Fähigkeit und einen oder mehrere passive Boni erhalten, die für den gewählten Talentbaum einzigartig sind. Während der Charakter hochgespielt wird, wird er abwechselnd einen neuen Talentpunkt und neue Fertigkeiten erhalten. Spieler werden ein 31-Punkte-Talent haben, auf das sie hinarbeiten und jedes Talent auf dem Weg wird aufregender und bemerkenswerter sein als bisher. Sobald der 31. Punkt im letzten Talent vergeben wurde (auf Stufe 70), werden die anderen Talentbäume wieder verfügbar und Talentpunkte können auch dort vergeben werden. Sobald Spieler die neuen Cataclysm-Gebiete im Stufenbereich von 78 und höher erreichen, werden sie Gegenstände mit einem neuen Wert, Meisterschaft, finden. Sobald sie die Meisterschaft-Fähigkeit von ihrem Klassenlehrer erhalten, bekommen sie einen Bonus abhängig von der auf Stufe 10 gewählten Spezialisierung.

Wir verstehen, dass es sich hierbei um tiefgreifende Änderungen handelt und arbeiten selbst noch daran die Details zu festigen. Dennoch sind wir der Meinung, dass diese Änderungen unsere ursprünglichen Zielen für das Design der Klassen in Cataclysm besser erfüllen und wir sind fest davon überzeugt, damit eine bessere Spielerfahrung bieten zu können. Wir freuen uns auf euer konstruktives Feedback.


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

und was wird aus den talentbäumen der beta ? warum werden erst talentbäume von blizzard der klassen veröffentlicht dann allerdings wieder durch dieses neue system ersetzt?


----------



## MagicMastr (7. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> das klinkt iwie ein bisschen komisch ? also gibt es sowas wie "titanengriff" etc vom krieger nicht mehr ? oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



nein.. nur die "erhöht ap um 10%" talente usw. fallen weg...
edit: war zuspär, hat schon wer geschreiben.

ich finds genial, endlich wird mal aufgeräumt...

wenn das aber wegfällt, hat mein retri rur noch 3 talente *hust*

naja mal abwarten


----------



## Kryo00 (7. Juli 2010)

mh wird bestimmt interresant wenn die Talent Bäume kleiner werden, aber welche Fähigkeiten werden dann entfernt? Bin mal gespannt wenn die raus kommen.


----------



## PiRho (7. Juli 2010)

Ich frage mich, warum Blizzard nochmal einiges Verändern will. Die Talentbäume wurden mit den neuen Skillvarianten veröffentlich. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Satz, dass die Werte sich noch ändern könnten, so drastisch ausfällt. Die Änderung wäre falsch und langweilig. Hoffentlich bleibt das nur ein schlechter Traum.


----------



## White_Sky (7. Juli 2010)

Klingt doch pervers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Juli 2010)

Hört sich so an als würde Cata die Usk von WoW auf 6 Herabsetzen, alles wird vereinfacht -.-


----------



## pirmin93 (7. Juli 2010)

Finds nicht vielversprechend, da 
1. Neulingen ein bissel der Spaß am "Entdecken" jedes Level genommen wird
2. Man so weniger individuell skillen kann, was doch mit Cata so großgeschrieben werden sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hört sich so an als würde Cata die Usk von WoW auf 6 Herabsetzen, alles wird vereinfacht -.-


xD wollte die regierung es nicht mal erst ab 18 freigeben ? wegen "suchtgefahr" ? 


<--- schonmal nicht süchtig .. eher kb mehr immer das selbe zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (7. Juli 2010)

für alle die den Bluepost lesen wollen http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816899411&sid=3&pageNo=1#0


----------



## Aggropip (7. Juli 2010)

hört sich an sich nicht schlecht an..... jetzt nur noch warten ob es auch mit der Umsetzung  klappt


----------



## DenniBoy16 (7. Juli 2010)

bitte eine blizzard quelle ... klingt nämlich nicht ganz koscher (oder wie man das schreibt)

edit: sorry ... post net gelesen^^


----------



## Squib.94 (7. Juli 2010)

ich finds ja schade denn wenn die talentbäume gekürzt werden geht wieder ein dicker batzen an individualität zwischen den spielern verloren... mal wieder...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malt (7. Juli 2010)

NGE meets Cata .... :/


----------



## cortez338 (7. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> bitte eine blizzard quelle ... klingt nämlich nicht ganz koscher (oder wie man das schreibt)



Quele steht 2 Posts über dir =)


----------



## wolfracht (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finds auch nicht toll was die da fabrizieren. War es doch nicht immer geil, beim neuen Addon neue Talente, noch tiefer im Skillbaum, erlernen zu können? 
Schade das sie alles kürzen, nur um den Herren Einsteiger alles mal wieder leichter zu machen. WIR haben es doch auch geschafft, und ist es nicht immer witzig zurück zu denken an den ersten Tag, wie man nichts verstanden hat? Ich selbst wäre gern wieder bei diesem Tag, aber leider zerstört Blizzard seine World of Warcraft langsam, aber sicher.


----------



## Beneos (7. Juli 2010)

Da hier jeder SEINEN Senf dazu gibt, möchte ich mich für die Mühe des Findens und Übersetzens vielmals bedanken! 

Es liest sich klasse und ich freue mich, dass sie ihr Konzept umsetzen können. Qualität statt Quantität. 


Grüße
Ben


----------



## Crosis (7. Juli 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> 2. Man so weniger individuell skillen kann, was doch mit Cata so großgeschrieben werden sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wird man nie wirklich können. leute wie elitist jerks werden den gesamten krempel durchrechnen und absolute pflichttalente, nice to have talente und müll talente angeben und dann wird jeder entsprechend skillen um dmg zu fahren. ob die nun 31punkte oder 51 berechnen müssen pro baum ist ziemlich egal.



wolfracht schrieb:


> Ich finds auch nicht toll was die da fabrizieren. War es doch nicht immer geil, beim neuen Addon neue Talente, noch tiefer im Skillbaum, erlernen zu können?
> Schade das sie alles kürzen, nur um den Herren Einsteiger alles mal wieder leichter zu machen. WIR haben es doch auch geschafft, und ist es nicht immer witzig zurück zu denken an den ersten Tag, wie man nichts verstanden hat? Ich selbst wäre gern wieder bei diesem Tag, aber leider zerstört Blizzard seine World of Warcraft langsam, aber sicher.



mit cata wären eh keine tieferen talente dazugekommen, die aktuellen 51punkt talente wären mit cata auch weiterhin das maximum gewesen nur das wir 5punkte mehr gehabt hätten die wir dann tiefer in den 2nd tree gesteckt hätten. von daher find ichs gut die jetzt zu beschneiden, und mit dem addon nach cata gibts dann wieder neue talente. wird halt nur lustig das alles zu balancen^^


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Juli 2010)

Natürlich hauen wieder zuerst die Jammerer und Zweifler auf den Tisch Marke "Alles wieder nur für Neueinsteiger, damit die es noch leichter haben".
Und so wird auch dieser Änderungspunkt zuerst wieder einmal von den Winselstuten zerrissen, ohne dass sie auch nur eine Ahnung haben ob es nicht vielleicht positiv für Spieler ist. Der Vergelter zum Beispiel levelt sich im Moment bis Level 60 einzigartig langweilig, furzdröge und ohne jede Abwechslung. Natürlich ist das eine große Herausforderung für jeden Neueinsteiger.
NOT

Ich persönlich halte mal wieder auch diese Änderung für längst überfällig. Klasse Idee, Blizzard.


----------



## Hasal (7. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hört sich so an als würde Cata die Usk von WoW auf 6 Herabsetzen, alles wird vereinfacht -.-



Also bei WotLK wird man nur geflamed, wenn man nicht die Skillung mit dem meisten Nutzen hat. Daher bleiben sie auf dem Niveau.

Nja, ich weiß noch net was ich mit den Infromationen denken soll, aber interessant ist es.


----------



## Dragó82 (7. Juli 2010)

alle die maulen sollten sich von Mazar den übersetzten text erst mal genau durch lesen das was darin steht ist genial. von Level 10 an wird sich der Baum den man spielen will auch gleich so anfühlen. ab level 10 sozusagen schon 3 -4 Fähigkeiten zu haben für eine art Rota ist nicht Vereinfachung das ist Verbesserung. Ein Waffen Krieger kann dann z.B. schon Zerschmettern was man ja nun ab Level 1 kann ,Heldenhafterstoss und dann noch MS das ist doch klasse.


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Heißt das auch das wenn man sich einmal entschieden hat das man dann nicht mehr z.b. von Feuer auf Eis wechslen kann? So ähnlich wies in Aion ist.


----------



## Reyvin (7. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Heißt das auch das wenn man sich einmal entschieden hat das man dann nicht mehr z.b. von Feuer auf Eis wechslen kann? So ähnlich wies in Aion ist.



Du kannst weiterhin umskillen aber bis Level 70 keine Punkte in einen anderen Baum stecken als in den, den du dir mit Level 10 aussuchst.


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Das nicht schlimm bis 60 skillt man eh nur in einen Baum...Also so wie ichs mir vorstelle wirds nice <3


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

als nächstes kommt :

wir haben uns entschieden das talentsystem ganz zu entfernen damit wow auch für spieler unter 6 geeignet ist


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> das klinkt iwie ein bisschen komisch ? also gibt es sowas wie "titanengriff" etc vom krieger nicht mehr ? oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


es wird das 31er talent


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]. Andere Beispiele für Fähigkeiten, welche die Rolle definieren und die Spieler jetzt umsonst auf Stufe 10 bekommen sind Tödlicher Stoß, Blutdurst, Schildschlag, Verstümmeln, Schattenschritt, Gewitter, Erdschild, Wasserelementar und Sühne.[/font]



Ausem offi Forum von Worcas..genaso wollt ichs immer haben ;D

Ich glaube das lässt einwenig PvP Twinks wiedererleben. 19er Priester der Sühne hat? Hammer! Mir gefällts derbe gut


----------



## Tereos (7. Juli 2010)

was ich bisher davon mitbekommen und mir durchgelesen habe finde ich absolut hammer. endlich keine unsinnigen talent mehr die eh kein schwein skillt bzw skillen muss um wieder an was gutes zu kommen.
bin der meinung das dadurch die individualität gefördert wird was man ja als ausgleich für den Pfad der Titanen halten kann.
jetzt muss man nur noch hoffen das diese umgestaltung auch fruchtet und nicht durch kürzungen am falschen ende nach hinten los geht.
werde das auf alle fälle weiterverfolgen und freue mich auf die ersten neuen skilltrees


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich auch ich hoffe das ich eine Cata Freischaltung bekomme ;D


----------



## lord just (7. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> und was wird aus den talentbäumen der beta ? warum werden erst talentbäume von blizzard der klassen veröffentlicht dann allerdings wieder durch dieses neue system ersetzt?



die talentbäume der beta werden weiter entschlackt. das feedback das die leute in den foren gegeben haben hat gezeigt das es noch immer zu viele lückenfüller gibt die man einfach skillen muss um an die guten sachen zu kommen. auch kamen wieder exotische skillungen die blizzard vermeiden will, weil das das balancing erschwert und es wieder builds gab die entweder sehr gut für pve oder pvp waren. sprich trotz der ganzen änderungen die blizzard bisher an den talentbäumen vorgenommen hat, hat sich absolut nix geändert.


als folge darauf geht blizzard etwas aggressiver an die sache ran und packt nur noch die guten fähigkeiten in die talentbäume und schmeißt den rest raus und ersetzt die dinge durch passive boni und frei beim lehrer erlernbare talente. da dann nur noch wenige talente im baum übrig bleiben, wird auch die anzahl an möglichen punkten herabgesetzt und um herr über die exotischen builds zu werden darf man erst punkte in einem anderen baum verteilen, wenn man den ersten voll ausgeskillt hat.

finde die gründe logisch und die idee sehr interessant und bin gespannt wie die neuen skilltrees aussehen werden und welche skills, ausser den bereits genannten, frei erlernbar sein werden. warum man jetzt aber mastery mit lvl75 erst erlernen muss um dann masterypunkte auf ausrüstung nutzen zu können, die erst ab lvl78 verfügbar sein werden, ist mir nicht klar. einziger grund könnte sein, dass auf den erbstücken masterypunkte drauf sein werden und man so verhindern will, das lowlvl chars zu stark sind.


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ausem offi Forum von Worcas..genaso wollt ichs immer haben ;D
> 
> Ich glaube das lässt einwenig PvP Twinks wiedererleben. 19er Priester der Sühne hat? Hammer! Mir gefällts derbe gut



oh man -_- genial der diszi wird wieder genaus langweilig wie der heilig priester ! sühne war eigentlich einer der geilsten spells beim diszi


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Der behält doch den Spell cO
Nur er bekommt ihn auf Level 10 wenn er Diszi skillt


----------



## Hasal (7. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Das nicht schlimm bis 60 skillt man eh nur in einen Baum...Also so wie ichs mir vorstelle wirds nice <3



Also beim Schurken hab ich zuerst Meucheln paar Talente mitgenommen, weils einfacher fürs leveln war, und den Rest Combat. Ich weiß nicht ob das NUR positiv ist :-\


----------



## DarknessShadow (7. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> und was wird aus den talentbäumen der beta ? warum werden erst talentbäume von blizzard der klassen veröffentlicht dann allerdings wieder durch dieses neue system ersetzt?



blizzard hat auf das feedback der comunity gewartet und die hat gesagt die neuen talentbäume müssen mehr überarbeitet werden ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Hasal schrieb:


> Also beim Schurken hab ich zuerst Meucheln paar Talente mitgenommen, weils einfacher fürs leveln war, und den Rest Combat. Ich weiß nicht ob das NUR positiv ist :-\



Noch wissen wir nich viel über die Talentbäume. Erstmal einen sehen und dann weiter reden. Vielleicht fails auch voll aber vielleicht auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (7. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> oh man -_- genial der diszi wird wieder genaus langweilig wie der heilig priester ! sühne war eigentlich einer der geilsten spells beim diszi



ähm du hast sühne nur wenn du dich für diszi entscheidest ansonsten haste das halt nicht. ist halt nur der unterschied das du es schon früher hast und deine klasse dann auch am ende beherrschst(zumindest in der skillung) sühne wird dadurch nicht generft


----------



## Paradiso (7. Juli 2010)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Chriz7, on 07 Juli 2010 - 20:07, said:
> ...



Hast du schonmal Aion gespielt? Ich glaub nicht... tztztz..


@Topic:
Einige denken echt schonwieder die Welt geht unter. Dieses System ist jediglich eine Vereinfachung für neue Spiele um Sie etwas besser mit dem Talentsystem vertraut zu machen.
Das alles verkürzt wird ist dafür da, dass endlich diese unnützen Talente rauskommen wo man nur irgendwelche % Sachen hat. Sozusagen Talente wo man sich nicht wirklich drüber freut.


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Der behält doch den Spell cO
> Nur er bekommt ihn auf Level 10 wenn er Diszi skillt



ich meine der diszi wird nichts besonderes mehr .. hat keine anderen zauber bis auf nen paar cds als der heilig priester ...


----------



## MagicMastr (7. Juli 2010)

nur am flamen, egal was kommen: es is scheiße.

wie immer...

leute, nicht blizz macht das game kapuut, IHR, ihr ganz alleine macht das game kaputt....


zu den talent änderungen:

also, das neue system ist net schlecht, auf jedenfall aufgeräumter und vllt auch etwas einfacher (nein net easy mode inc...)

aber mann muss halt schauen wie es im endeffekt wird, wird sich sicher noch einigen anpassungen unterziehen müssen.

aber ich sehs mal positiv und sag dass es auf jedenfall eine änderung ist die einem größteil der spieler gefallen wird...



PS: ich als pala seh da beim retri echt nen prob, da gibbet echt zu wenige non passiv fähigkeiten, da muss noch was kommen, aber blizz bekommts hin, hoff ich doch ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> ich meine der diszi wird nichts besonderes mehr .. hat keine anderen zauber bis auf nen paar cds als der heilig priester ...



Der Diszi hat immer noch was besonders. Sühne.
Das ist doch besonders oder


----------



## Crosis (7. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> ich meine der diszi wird nichts besonderes mehr .. hat keine anderen zauber bis auf nen paar cds als der heilig priester ...


wenn der mit der änderung nichts besonderes mehr ist dann erklär mal warum er jetzt was besonderes ist? aktuell werden die talentbäume nur gekürzt alle zauber, cds, etc bleiben erhalten. holy priester bekommen kein sühne, diszis bekommen keinen schutzengel etc


----------



## Imanewbie (7. Juli 2010)

also ich sehe nur Vorteile:

*) Balancing wird durch weniger Talente vereinfacht

*) unnötige Talente die man skillt um weiter zu kommen fallen weg

*) es vereinfacht den Einstieg

*) Induvidualität kann bei richtiger Umsetzung verbessert werden. (Spezialisierung)

*) man wird sehr warscheinlich nichtmehr pvp und pve Skillung trennen müssen (wäre mal geil)

Nachteil:

*) smitter Skillungen fallen warscheinlich weg


Aber mal schaun wie blizz es Umsetzt wenn sie es so machen wie es jetzt gemacht wurde, is es wieder nur heiße Luft und nix dahinter.

mfg


----------



## Phanix (7. Juli 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wie dann der "Wilder Kampf" Baum beim Druide aussieht.


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

Crosis schrieb:


> ähm du hast sühne nur wenn du dich für diszi entscheidest ansonsten haste das halt nicht. ist halt nur der unterschied das du es schon früher hast und deine klasse dann auch am ende beherrschst(zumindest in der skillung) sühne wird dadurch nicht generft


achso ... bei dem durcheinander das die hier blabeln war mir das nicht ganz klar ..


----------



## Shendria (7. Juli 2010)

Ich bin echt mal gespannt darauf...

Auf der einen Seite klingts ja wirklich interssant und ich mag Veränderungen. Jahre lang immer nur die gleichen Rotas usw. zu fahren macht auf die Dauer keinen Spass....

Der einzige Punkt der mir nicht so sehr gefällt momentan, ist das man zuerst die 31 Punkte in einen Baum stecken muss bevor man in nem anderen skillt. Wird sich aber auch erst herausstellen wenn die Bäume veröffentlicht werden, ob die Zweifel berechtigt sind oder nicht! Ich weiß nur noch das ich beim lvln vom Schamanen gern auch im Wiederherstellungs-Baum geskillt hab um schneller ankhn zu können...
Naja, kommt Zeit kommt Rat .. würd ich jetzt mal so sagen.


----------



## lord just (7. Juli 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal Aion gespielt? Ich glaub nicht... tztztz..
> 
> 
> @Topic:
> ...



also gefreut hab ich mich schon wenn ich durch nen talent mehr crit oder sonst was bekommen habe, da ich dann spürbar mehr schaden gemacht habe. das problem ist ja momentan nur das man bestimmte talente skillen muss um das maximum aus dem char zu holen. es gibt durchaus talente die ich gerne skillen würde, aber nicht skillen kann, weil mir dann wichtige punkte in anderen talenten fehlen und ich dadurch spürbar weniger schaden mache. man will keine unnützen talente entfernen sondern einfach den leuten auch die möglichkeit geben andere interessante dinge zu skillen, ohne dadurch einen nachteil im ausgeteilten schaden zu erleiden. so könnte ich dann vielleicht meinen fury stärker auf off-tank skillen ohne im dps im vergleich zu anderen furys hinten an zu stehen.


ich bin echt gespannt wie die neuen bäume aussehen werden und hoffe mal das am freitag (patchday des beta server) dann vielleicht schon die ersten entschlackten bäume zu sehen sein werden. die ersten fast fertigen talentbäume (60% fertig) wie z.b. vom schamanen wurden ja jetzt schon ne zeit lang diskutiert und da könnte blizzard dann ja schon nen neuen liefern.


----------



## Crosis (7. Juli 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Ich bin echt mal gespannt darauf...
> 
> Auf der einen Seite klingts ja wirklich interssant und ich mag Veränderungen. Jahre lang immer nur die gleichen Rotas usw. zu fahren macht auf die Dauer keinen Spass....
> 
> ...



das wird halt gemacht um die hybridbäume aussterben zu lassen. du hast halt 41punkte auf 85 und könntest eine 20/21/0 skillung machen und mit diesen ganzen kombis die es dann geben würde wäre das balancing erschwert bis hin zu unmöglich(hybridklassen mögen von den hybridskillungen vllt nicht betroffen sein aber die reinen dd klassen sehr, kobinationen beim wl mit demon sind/waren meißt sehr mächtig)


----------



## MarZ1 (7. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> und was wird aus den talentbäumen der beta ? warum werden erst talentbäume von blizzard der klassen veröffentlicht dann allerdings wieder durch dieses neue system ersetzt?



weil sie wie im buffed post von blizzard bemerkt wurde, dass es nicht die gewünschten auswirkungen am spielgeschehen hat...sie merken, dass etwas schlecht ist, und versuchen es besser zu machen und gleich wieder alle mimimi, beste kommentar dazu war das ich bis jetzt gelesen hab, dass das wieder eine "casualisierung" ist, wie besoffen muss man bitte sein um wieder dieses "tolle" stichwort aus der trollkiste rauszuholen :/


----------



## Ixidus (7. Juli 2010)

es bleibt nur abzuwarten, ob es positiv wird oder nicht.
ich freue mich auf jeden fall, mit diesen neuerungen meinen kleinen goblin aufsteigen zu lassen!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (8. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder so ein richtig tiefer Griff ins Cataclysm-Klo.

Das Talentsystem, was im Grunde das, was aus nem Fantasy-Actionspiel sowas ähnliches wie ein RPG gemacht hat und der ansonsten kaum vorhandenen Charakterentwicklung Tiefgang verliehen hat. Theoretisch gab es ja endlose Verteilungsmöglichkeiten und man musste eine ganze Menge Dinge gegeneinander abwiegen, vor allem auch die eigene Spielweise und Anforderungen kennen.

Gut, ein Großteil der theoretischen Kombinationen war sinnlos, bei vielen Talenten hatte man nicht wirklich die Wahl und wer eh nur geraidet hat, konnte nach dem Guide skillen. Trotzdem: das stunden- oder tagelange Grübeln wo man seine letzten 3 Punkte am besten unterbringt (lieber noch ein bisschen mehr Schaden, oder etwas Überlebensfähigkeit fürs PvP, vielleicht noch dieses nette Tool fürs effiziente Farmen...) hat einfach unheimlich Spaß gemacht. Dann sah man den fertigen Char in Aktion und hat sich entweder gefreut, dass das Spielgefühl passt oder an der einen oder anderen Schraube nochmal gedreht.

Dann kam Burning Crusade und das ganze wurde so billig, dass man Skillungen wechseln konnte wie Socken und dann Wrath, wo man die Socken nichtmal mehr ausziehen brauchte, aber zumindest konnte man noch so tun als wäre es sinnvoll eine gute Skillung auszutüfteln. Jetzt wird man nicht nur auf eine von maximal 6 Möglichkeiten (Hauptbaum plus einer von zwei Nebenbäumen) festgelegt sondern es wird einem auch noch vorgeschrieben in welcher Reihenfolge man seine Punkte verteilt. komm, lass uns in den Sandkasten gehen und WoW nachspielen!

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Spiel auch schnell langweilig wird, wenn man mit Level 20 schon alle Signaturtalente hat, aber Blizz rechnet wohl auch nicht damit, dass die Spieler jeweils noch länger als ein paar Monate bleiben.


----------



## Mainzer120574 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung der ,wir sollten der neuen Talentverteilung erstmal eine Chance geben(wenn sie erst mal da ist). Wenn Blizz merkt,das sie nicht den erwünschten Erfolg bringt,werden sie sowie so wieder es zurück setzen.

Es ist zwar klar,das sie es nicht jedem recht machen können,aber haut doch nicht immer gleich drauf.Es ist noch nicht mal richtig da und ihr flucht schon.

Stellt euch mal vor,sie hätten alle 3 Bäume als 1 Baum reingesetzt und das mit unsinnigen Talenten in der mitte,was wäre dann?
Hättet ihr damit spass?

MfG


----------



## Volusenus (8. Juli 2010)

Wird ja auch Zeit, dass die Talentbäume entschlackt werden:
- Talente, die eh jeder immer skillt (weil sie unabdingbar sind; weil man Punkte zum nächst höheren Talent braucht) -> unnötig
- Talente, die keiner skillt (weil sie viel zu wenig Nutzen haben) -> unnötig

Wichtig ist dabei aber, dass man dafür sorgt,
1. dass nicht jede Klasse absolut gleich geskillt ist.
2. dass der tatsächliche Nutzen eines Talents sofort ersichtlich ist.

Ich finde es z.B. sehr störend, wenn ich erst die halbe Internetwelt befragen muss, um herauszufinden, ob jetzt 5% kritischer Schaden oder 5% Tempo besser sind, um meine DPS/HPS zu erhöhen (nur ein undurchdachtes Beispiel).


----------



## DerGärtner (8. Juli 2010)

Finde das ja witzig wie die Hälfte der Leute entweder weder lesen noch denken kann.

1. 80/85er werden diese Änderungen kaum beeinflussen.
Ihr werdet mehr Skills bekommen und die ganzen passiven Boni welche entfernt werden, bekommt ihr über Meisterschaft.

2. "Neulinge" werden nicht entmutigt sondern das spielen eines niedrigstufigen Charakters wird 9000mal interessanter gestaltet.
Macht euch mal nen Twink und schaut wie abwechslungsreich dass Leveln bis 30/40 ist.
Wie Blizzardmitarbeiter schon geschrieben haben ist die Änderung gut für neue Spieler da viele Leute das Spiel abbrechen bevor sie die Maxstufe erreicht haben, was das Endgame und das Spiel im Allgemeinen schlecht darstehen lässt.
Das Spiel wird nicht einfacher, es wird nur interessanter für Lowies gestaltet. Tut nicht so als würden euch diese Änderungen großartig beeinflussen.

Also wer hier einfach nur weint ohne alles gelesen zu haben bzw. wer meint er hat nen Grund zu weinen der sollte sich besser zurückhalten bis er/sie wirklich was zum heulen hat, sprich falls Blizzard es verkacken sollte.
Aber bis dahin ist die einzige ehrliche und vertretbare Position (wie so oft) Abwarten und Teetrinken.

It's done when it's done.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maleas (8. Juli 2010)

Spielen wir mal ein paar Variationen durch.

Da sind also 2 Magier. Beide Level 10 und sie können nun Talentpunkte vergeben. Der eine spielt einen Feuermagier, der andere einen Frostmagier. Mit Level 14 sagt der eine Magier ... "Oh ... imba, meine Feuerbälle kann ich jetzt 0,5sec schneller casten" Sagt der andere Magier ... "Das ist ja noch garnichts, ich kann meine Frostbolts 0,5sec schneller casten". Und so zieht sich das dann hin. Hier hat der eine mal ein bisschen mehr kritischen Schaden, der andere wird weniger beim Casten durch Angriffe unterbrochen ... der eine bekommt ein bisschen mehr Hit, bei dem anderen wird die Castreichweite ein wenig erhöht ... usw.! Irgendwann merken dann beide Magier, dass sie sich ja garnicht so groß unterscheiden. Woran liegt das wohl? Ach ja, an einem langweiligen Skillsystem mit vielen überflüssigen Talenten. Zugegeben, Verbesserungen, die nicht schlecht sind ... die man aber auch wunderbar passiv bekommt, wenn man dafür dann richtig nützliche Fähgikeiten skill, so wie es mal sein wird (äh, sein werden soll ^^)

Blizzard krämpelt also das Skillsystem um, und schon geht das Getöse los ... "ich will aber meine ganzen überflüssigen Talente behalten, weil das ja schon immer so war, und weil ich ja auch laaange überlegen will, wo ich meine restlichen 3 Punkte reinpacke." ... merkt ihr was? 90% aller Spieler skillen nach den 0815 Guides, und die anderen 10% werden ausgelacht, weil deren Skillung ja nicht dem Elitist Jerks Build entspricht.

So, unsere beiden Magier haben sich nun Cataclysm gekauft und starten nochmal neu (als Goblins, oder was auch immer ^^) ... mit Level 10 meint dann der eine "Oh imba, meine Feuerzauber machen jetzt 30% mehr Schaden, und ich habe einen Pyro Blast Zauber bekommen" ... sagt der andere "Das ist ja noch garnichts, ich kann jetzt ein Wasserelementar beschwören" ... und plötzlich fühlen sich unsere beiden Magier ziemlich einzigartig. 

Eine andere Variation. Da ist also ein Krieger, und er ist Level 10 und kann skillen. Er packt mal hier ein paar Punkte in Fury, und mal da ein paar Punkte in Protection, ach ... und wo er auch gerade dabei ist, noch ein paar Punkte in Arms. Und dann 20 Level später merkt er "Hmm, was habe ich jetzt davon ... nichts Halbes, und nichts Ganzes" ... er geht also zum Ausbilder und resettet erstmal seine Talente. Dann schaut er schnell bei talentchic.com vorbei, wie die ganzen Millionen anderen Tanks geskillt sind. Und von da an schaltet er sein Hirn aus! Punkt für Punkt skillt er seine Talente, so wie es in dem Guide steht, den er sich gerade ausgedruckt hat. Und weil er garnicht weiss, warum er das skillt, schaut er noch schnell nach einer Rota bei maxdps.com für seine Skillung. Ja, nun ist er ein wirklicher Krieger ... richtig einzigartig sogar!

Etwas später startet dieser Krieger also einen Goblin Krieger, weil er die Klasse halt so toll findet. Und dann wird er Level 10 und muss sich entscheiden. Hmm, wie spezialisiere ich mich? Hat er sich dann entschieden, dann schaut er sich seinen Talentbaum an. Mit Level 11 bekommt er Mortal Strike, und die anderen Talente, die er skillt, schauen ja auch ganz nett aus. So geht es dann abwechselnd. Neue Fähigkeiten und Upgrades beim Ausbilder, und neue Fähigkeiten und Upgrades durch die Skillung. Ja, er hat von Anfang an Spass, und muss sich nicht mit einer 3er Mischskillung zufrieden geben, weil irgendwie in jedem Talentbaum nette Sachen sind.

---

Ihr ahnt es,  ... lange Rede, kurzer Sinn ... die Ankündigungen klingen schlüssig und versprechen eine enorme Überarbeitung. Was dabei rauskommt, muss man sehen. In jedem Fall wird dieses chaotisch aufgeblähte Talentsystem überarbeitet. Eine wirkliche Herausforderung war es nie, aber wenn Blizzard ein bisschen mehr episches Feeling reinbaut, dann kann man sich sogar ab Level 10 schon intensiv über seine Skillung Gedanken machen ... dann macht es ja auch Sinn. Wer erst mit Level 30 eine entscheidende Signaturfähigkeit bekommt, der fühlt sich die 20 Level davor nicht anders als die anderen Spieler seine Klasse, obwohl die anders geskillt sind. 

Aber ... Loben und Meckern ist bei weitem noch nicht angebracht. Man muss das ganze erstmal live sehen, dann kann man sich ein Bild machen. Niemand weiss, ob das Talentsystem nun viel zu einfach und zu unbedeutend wird, oder ob es ein großer Wurf ist. Niemand hat die neuen Fähgikeiten gesehen, oder hat eine Ahnung, wie die Meisterschaft erweitert wird. Was wir derzeit wissen ist, dass Blizzard hingegangen ist und gesagt hat "Nee, so macht das alles keinen Sinn" ... sie nehmen ein weißes Blatt Papier und fangen ganz von vorne an. Und dies, ist immerhin ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Wenn ich das hier (und in anderen Foren) so lese, dann habe ich das Gefühl, 2/3 der Spieler meckert erst, dann lesen sie den BluePost durch, dann meckern sie weiter oder denken nochmal drüber nach ... und eigentlich haben sie keine Ahnung, was am Ende dabei rumkommt. Aber, Meckern ist immer ein guter Anfang, es ist ja so konstruktiv ... viel konstruktiver, als ein Blatt Papier zu nehmen und nochmal bei Null anzufangen, oder?


----------



## Dropz (8. Juli 2010)

Dann gewinnt es an Überschaubarkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (8. Juli 2010)

Hut ab - in einer offenen Betaphase das gesamte Talentsystem zu kippen ist wirklich mutig =)

Und ich finds gut - Pflichttalente die man erstmal fürs Leveln braucht (oft aus versch. Bäumen) und spätere Raidtalente werden aufgeräumt... das ganze "0,1 schneller casten" und "1% mehr Dmg mit Zauber xyz" (Hauptzauber) ist schon n bissi Unfug gewesen...

Lieber die raus und aktive rein, Totems, Zauber, Auren, egal. So bleibts überschaubar, und man kann innerhalb des Baums dann noch Zauber nehmen oder lassen...
passt.

Das Ausgrauen seh ich auch okay, weil effektiv die "hm, das aus dem anderen Baum brauch ich unbedingt" damit wegfällt.
Damit kann man die Bäume schon halbwegs balancen in der Levelphase ... wobei abzuwarten bleibt, ob damit Sachen wie "als Disz oder Holy leveln" effektiv wegfallen - weil kein Schaden ankommt.
Mal sehen.


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Juli 2010)

Insgesamt freu ich mich auf die Änderungen, denn wie wurde es hier schon so richtig ausgedrückt:



Beneos schrieb:


> [...] Qualität statt Quantität. [...]


Mein Steckenpferd ist, wie ja in der Sig zu sehen, der Pala.

Ich habe mich als die ersten Alpha Leaks rauskamen schon mal mit den darin enthaltenen Talentbäumen für den Pala auseinander gesetzt und war erschrocken:
Blizzard hatte uns Spass- und keine Füll-Talente versprochen und was war? Eher das Gegenteil: die Bäume waren nahezu unverändert nur das z.B. der skillbare Kreuzfahrerstoss keine neue Fähigkeit mehr ist, sondern (da er jetzt für jeden Pala ab Level 1 verfügbar ist) schlicht 10% mehr Schaden macht.
Dann kam die Beta und die Talentbäume wurden so auch ohne NDA bekannt: keine Änderung zum Alpha-Leak und meine Enttäuschung war gross. Einzig die Hoffnung auf eine elementare Grundüberarbeitung liess mich an das Versprechen auf "spassige" Talentbäume glauben.

Die jetztige komplette Neuauflage scheint der Ansatz für einen völlig neuen Paladin Talentbaum zu sein und gibt Grund zur Hoffnung!

Die Einzigartigeit von Skillungen war eh nie wirklich gegeben und ich seh es ganz realistisch so wie Crosis:



Crosis schrieb:


> [...]leute wie elitist jerks werden den gesamten krempel durchrechnen und absolute pflichttalente, nice to have talente und müll talente angeben und dann wird jeder entsprechend skillen um dmg zu fahren. ob die nun 31punkte oder 51 berechnen müssen pro baum ist ziemlich egal.
> [...]



Und wie nötig diese Änderung im Bezug auf Lowies ist kann ich ganz klar belegen:

Ca. alle 2 Wochen erscheint im Pala-Forum ein neuer Thread wo sich ein Twinker fragt, ob Autohit + Richturteil wirklich alles ist, und ja, bis Level !50! ist das (von der zu dem Zeitpunkt viel zu manaintensiven Weihe mal abgesehen) wirklich alles! Das das den meisten keinen Spass macht kann ich verstehen.

Eine weitere Erfahrung kann ich aus erster Hand weiter geben. Derzeit twinke ich mit meinem Freund eine Kriegerin und er eine Schatten-Priesterin.
Irgendwie laufen wir durch die Gegend und ich muss sagen ich fühle mich nicht wirklich wie ein grosser (soweit man das bei einem Gnom sagen kann ^^) Krieger, da meine Hauptattacke eh nur der heroische Stoss ist, der die Autoattack ersetzt. Dazu kommt noch das ich um in den dritten Rang des Waffen-Baums zu kommen ich ganze 3 meiner 10 Punkte in ein völliges Nonsense-Talent packen musste und 2 in ein nur sehr begrenzt nützliches...
Mein Freund klagt (zu recht) darüber das seine Heilig-Zauber mehr Schaden machen als seine Hand voll Schattenzauber, die zusätzlich eh kaum eingesetzt werden da DoTs bei normalen Questmobs eh uneffizient sind. Gestern haben wir Level 20 erreicht und er freut sich wie ein Schneekönig das er endlich mit Gedankenschinden einen funktionalen Schattenzauber hat!
Das neue System würde uns hier sehr entgegen kommen, da wir so wenigstens unsere Rolle richtig spielen könnten.

Den einzigen Negativpunkt den ich bislang sehe, ist die Tatsache das es nur noch alle zwei Level einen Talentpunkt geben wird. Ich mag es mich auf das Level up zu freuen um einen neuen Punkt verteilen zu dürfen, schade das das wegfällt.

Natürlich kann Blizz das System immer noch gehörig in den Sand setzten, keine Frage, aber in der Theorie klingt es Klasse. Ich gehe aber um ehrlich zu sein davon aus, das Blizz das schon zumindest ordentlich hinbekommen wird.


----------



## Okatu (8. Juli 2010)

Aus meienr Sicht ist das der sichere Abgang für viele Langzeit Spieler (nehme mich da nicht aus). Halte diese potentielle Änderung für die Ausgeburt eines hirnlosen Activision Kasperles der besser aufhören sollte. 
Ok es gibt hier einige, die behaupten, die Änderungen sind gut, es wird sinnvoll aufgeräumt (..jaja Sinnvoll.. ist das nicht das Antonym zu Blizz ?) und man würde ja nichts verlieren, schon gar nicht die Individualität.

Schaun wir uns die grundsätzlichen Änderungen nochmal an :

a.) Ab Level 10 muss man sich auf einen Baum festlegen 
Ok das ist nicht zwingend was neues, allerdings bissl früh.. wer levelt schon freiwillig als Holy Pala, Holy Priest oder Resto Drui? Wird bestimmt lustig als Twink wenn der Dungeon Finder keine Heiler mehr findet...

b.) Sobald man sich für einen Baum entschieden hat MUSS man diesen voll ausskillen (31 Punkte verballern)
Großartig!!!! Endlich der totalte Kontrollverlust.. is ja suuuuper ich mus jeden noch so dämlichen Scheissdreck mitskillen, weil ich gar keine andere Wahl mehr habe.. denken oder mit den Skills auseinandersetzen braucht man nicht mehr !!

c.) Erst wenn ein Baum voll ausgeskillt ist, darf ich einen weiteren Baum nutzen
Huiiii.. eine winzige Option den Crap abzufangen.. aber bitte nur ein Baum, nicht dass man eventuell noch Kombinationen entwickeln könnte.

Was heisst das nun ?
- Individualität, Mischskillungen und das Auseinandersetzen mit den Fähigkeiten fällt total aus (muss ja eh alles skillen)
- die angebliche Abkehr von den "Standardskillungen" ist totaler Quatsch, Begründung siehe oben
- Neueinsteiger sollen motiviert werden sich zum High End Content zu kämpfen ? Oh Ja klar.. "Baby Skills" sind der richtige Weg

Ich find es zum heulen, nachdem erst das Aussehen durch die ach so tollen Sets in den Einheitsbrei gerürht wurde nun auch noch die Skills dran glauben müssen. WoW verkommt immer mehr, statt Langzeitmotivation "Fast Food", wie schon mit WotL.. 

Bald gibts dann eh nur noch den Imba-Holy-DK (Worg oder Goblin) der alles alleine kann, da das Spiel an sich den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Pac Man ohne Labyrinth innehat.

...


----------



## Chelrid (8. Juli 2010)

ich frag mich was das soll, erst enthüllen sie die Talentbäume für die gesamten klassen und jetzt werfen sie wieder alles über den haufen? schon bisschen merkwürdig. klingt bisschen nach Aprilscherz, aber als ich das datum gecheckt habe, hab ich "och nö...." gedacht.....


----------



## Derulu (8. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> das klinkt iwie ein bisschen komisch ? also gibt es sowas wie "titanengriff" etc vom krieger nicht mehr ? oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Klar gibts den noch. Oo warum sollte es den den nicht mehr geben. Ist zwar ein "passives" Talent aber momentan (seit Wotlk) ein großes Erkennungsmerkmal eines Fury-Kriegers. Ich denke eher er wird wohl so wie "Schattenschritt" bei Schurken und so weiter als "passiever Bonus" außerhalb des Talentbaums kommen und dann mit Lvl 10, also der Entscheidung für einen Talentbaum als Fähigkeit, dazu kommen, so wie das für Schattenschritt oder Sühne auch "angekündigt" ist.



Squib.94 schrieb:


> ich finds ja schade denn wenn die talentbäume gekürzt werden geht wieder ein dicker batzen an individualität zwischen den spielern verloren... mal wieder...



Individualität? Du meinst ungefähr so wie jetzt mit den 51er Talenten? Wo es in jedem Talentbaum genau 1 Skillung gibt, die für Raids als "optimal" empfunden wird? Es wird sicher nicht individueller als jetzt ABER entscheide ich mich auf Lvl 10 jetzt zB. dafür meinen Hexer als Affli-lock zu spielen, fühlt es sich schon mit Lvl 10 so an als würde ich die Gegner "verhexen" und nicht erst ab Lvl 50 bzw. 60. Also ist die Intention dahinter schon ganz gut.


----------



## klosterbruder (8. Juli 2010)

ganz ehrlich: wenn leute mit 0815-skillungen meinen, dass durch das neue system anspruch verloren gehen würde, dann ist das einfach nur traurig. wieviel kreativität ist beim bauen einer skillung denn gefragt? richtig, für die meisten spieler, genau NULL. die punkte werden 1:1 von irgendeiner webseite, irgendeinem guide oder irgendeinem bekannten char kopiert - supi! das neue system hat viel potential (natürlich wird es nicht perfekt sein), denn talententscheidungen werden bedeutender und interessanter. lieber stecke ich doch nur halb so viele talentpunkte in etwas bedeutsames, als das ich noch einen punkt in 1% krit oder noch einen punkt in 1% hit investiere. dadurch das sich neue zauber und talentpunkte mehr oder weniger abwechseln sollen, könnte sich in zukunft jeder stufenanstieg halbwegs interessant anfühlen. es bleibt die hoffung, dass man dann wieder mehr unterschiedliche skillungen zu gesicht bekommt und nicht jeder verdammte pve-schurke den man in dalaran trifft mit der exakt selben punktverteilung herumläuft. letzteres wage ich aber zu bezweifeln ... blizzards schuld? nöö, die schuld der spieler / community.


----------



## Parkway (8. Juli 2010)

grosse änderung ists ja nicht, auch jetzt skillt man ja nur ienen baum beim lvln bis man am 51er ist, weil man das talent so schnell wie möglich erreichen will.


----------



## Derulu (8. Juli 2010)

Okatu schrieb:


> b.) Sobald man sich für einen Baum entschieden hat MUSS man diesen voll ausskillen (31 Punkte verballern)
> Großartig!!!! Endlich der totalte Kontrollverlust.. is ja suuuuper ich mus jeden noch so dämlichen Scheissdreck mitskillen, weil ich gar keine andere Wahl mehr habe.. denken oder mit den Skills auseinandersetzen braucht man nicht mehr !!



Dir ist schon klar, dass ein Talentbaum weiterhin mehr als 31 Talentpunkte beinhaltet....aktuell heißen die besten Skills "51er-Talente", du kannst aber trotzdem wenn du willst alle deine 71 Punkte reinpacken. Also wo musst du jetzt den Baum "ausskillen"..klar, du musst zum 31er Talent hast dann aber immer noch 10 Talente übrig die du in anderen Bäumen sinnlos verballern kannst.


----------



## Braamséry (8. Juli 2010)

Ich interpretiere bei WoW sehr sehr gerne, vor allem seit ich aufgehört habe. Und hier ist es auch um mich geschehen.

Ich verstehe es eher so, dass sie versuchen die Classic Atmosphere mehr zu integrieren.

Wenn man mal überlegt ergibt das auch Sinn:

- Neue Inis/Raids in den Schwarzfelshöhlen
- Ragnaros neu
- Die alte Welt wird wieder bevölkert
usw...

Sie versuchen alt mit neu zu verbinden und das auf eine, wie ich finde, lächerliche art und weise.

Es ändert sich nämlich nichts. Ähnlich wie beim Marken system. Da tauschen sie nur "Marken" gegen "Punkte" und fertig.

Hier sieht es so aus:

Statt einiger unnützer talente werden einige entfernt und einige als normale skills gelehrt.
Es macht keinen unterschied. Sieht nur classic mäßiger aus.

Find ich nicht toll, weil man etwas versucht was nicht zu machen ist.

@Derulu

Lesen pls.

Man bekommt nurnoch alle 2 LvL einen Talentpunkt. Macht 41 Talentpunkte auf lvl 85. Macht bestimmt keine riesen talentbäume.


----------



## Derulu (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut, hab ich noch mal editiert, damit auch jeder weiß was ich damit eigentlich gemeint hatte...und ich denke nicht, dass in den Talentbäumen dann genau nur 31 Punkte reinpackbar sein werden...Sehn wir ja dann wenn die neuen Bäume da sind


----------



## Byte768 (8. Juli 2010)

Müll: Ich möchte mehr Talente, nicht weniger. Talente sind ein Zeichen des Fortschritts, mit jedem Level up freue ich mich darüber, mich ein weiteres Stück verbessert zu haben und die passiven Talente und alle anderen waren ein Grund, am spielen zu bleiben. Sie hielten die Motivation hoch.
Je weniger Wahlmöglichkeiten, desto weniger Anreiz. Was macht es bald für einen Unterschied ob man Lvl33 oder 34 erreicht? Wenn sich am Talentbaum nichts verändern kann, wird der Unterschied geringer ausfallen.

Es fehlt eindeutig an Einfallsreichtum, viele Talentwerte existieren doppelt, da sollte man zuerst einmal ansetzen und den Rest so lassen wie er ist. Wozu brauchts z.B. 2 Talente die genau den selben Wert steigern (kritische Trefferchance, Frostschaden etc)? Das alles ließe sich vermeiden, würde man die Skillbäume mal vernünftig gestalten.
Sie sollten mal anfangen es logisch aufzubauen. Bei einem Nahkämpfer könnte man schon im ersten Bereich Waffenspezialisierungen einbauen und somit gäbe es auch mal einen Anreiz nicht nur Äxte zu tragen. Bei Zauberklassen könnte man im ersten Bereich auf erhöhten Schaden konzentrieren und Spezialeffekte der Schadensart, Frost verlangsamt, Feuer verbrennt usw.

@Maleas
Das alles ist *kein* Grund ein neues Talentsystem zu brauchen. Die Unterschiede sind schon einzigartig. Spezialisiert man sich auf Frost kann man sofort den Gegner verlangsamen, spezialisert man sich auf Feuer, verbrennt man ihn und bekommt einen Zauber, den kein anderer hat.
Es ist nur falsch aufgebaut: die Fähigkeiten kommen zur falschen Zeit ins Spiel, bei Arkan ganz besonders.
Ich würde sogar dafür plädieren mit jedem Level einen Talentpunkt zu bekommen oder sogar mehrere, so das man optimalerweise 2 Talente von 4-5 in jedem Tier wählen kann.

Optimal wäre es ungefähr so:
1. Baum. Axtspezi (erhöht WK und Schaden mit Äxten um x %, spaltet den Gegner, Bonuseffekt), Schwertspezi (... durchbohrt den Gegner, Bonuseffekt), Dolchspezialiserung (... verwundert den Gegner, Bonuseffekti), Kolbenspezi (erschüttert den Gegner, Bonuseffekt), Stangenwaffen (... erhöht die Angriffsreichweite um 1-5 Meter) usw.
2. Baum Präzision (für Hit), Waffenbeherrschung (für Crit), Titanengriff, Einhandwaffenspezialiserung, Zweihandwaffenspezialisierung. Danach könnte man schon die ersten skillbaren Fähigkeiten einbauen. Vorteil wäre, das man auch mal mehr als nur 5 Punkte in einen Tier investieren kann und daher unnütze Talente der nächsten Stufe überspringbar wären.
Man müsste also Punkte in Talente investieren die die Spielweise beeinflussen (wählt man eine Spezi, so entscheidet man sich bereits für die eine oder andere Waffenart) und kann sich daraufhin auf Zweihand oder Einhand spezialisieren - ein Anreiz auch mal andere Spielweisen zu sehen, nicht immer nur die stärkste mit den dicksten Waffen. Ein Frostmagier sollte sich sofort um Frostschaden und Verlangsamung kümmern, ein Feuermagier um Feuerschaden und Verbrennung, ein Heiler um Heilleistungen und ein Diszi z.B. um Absorb - von Anfang an.


----------



## Derulu (8. Juli 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Müll: Ich möchte mehr Talente, nicht weniger. Talente sind ein Zeichen des Fortschritts, mit jedem Level up freue ich mich darüber, mich ein weiteres Stück verbessert zu haben und die passiven Talente und alle anderen waren ein Grund, am spielen zu bleiben. Sie hielten die Motivation hoch.



Du hättest auch beim "alten" bisher geplanten System nicht mehr Talente als jetzt bekommen...nur mehr Punkte.

Und ja ich war als Hexer wirklich hoch motiviert als mit Lvl 12 1% mehr Schaden mit dem Shadowbolt gemacht habe...ein ganzes Prozent...sieht echt gut aus wenn ich auf einen Mob mit 100 Lebenspunkte einprügel und jetzt 11 Schaden statt 10 Schaden mache. Das hat meine Motivation irrsinnig hoch gehalten, denn dadurch hat es sich ganz anders angefühlt *ironie off* *lach*


----------



## ILikeYou (8. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hört sich so an als würde Cata die Usk von WoW auf 6 Herabsetzen, alles wird vereinfacht -.-



achso, also wird das spiel einfacher gemacht, wenn man passive fertigkeiten, welche
das Gameplay an sich kaum verändern durch aktive fertigkeiten, welche timing etc.
benötigen vereinfacht?
Krasse logik.


----------



## Manotis (8. Juli 2010)

> ich finds ja schade denn wenn die talentbäume gekürzt werden geht wieder ein dicker batzen an individualität zwischen den spielern verloren... mal wieder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Wovon redest du? Jeder aktive Raider spielt doch mit copy paste skillung wo ist da die Individualität?


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (8. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> und was wird aus den talentbäumen der beta ? warum werden erst talentbäume von blizzard der klassen veröffentlicht dann allerdings wieder durch dieses neue system ersetzt?



schön, dass du anscheinend ohne ne ahnung zu haben, was eine beta ist bzw was der zweck ist, da unbedingt was zu schreiben musst!
ne beta-phase ist eine test- und weiterentwicklunxphase! dabei gehts auch nicht darum, dass man einfach nur n spiel früher spielen kann! es geht darum, fehler und nicht gut funktionierende sachen zu finden. sowas kann auch schonmal so eine änderung betreffen, da nicht der gewünschte effekt erzielt wurde...

also beim näxten mal lieber vorher irgendwo was über n thema nachlesen, wo man etwas zu schreiben will, bevor man einfach nur mist redet!


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (8. Juli 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Wovon redest du? Jeder aktive Raider spielt doch mit copy paste skillung wo ist da die Individualität?



eben! und selbst die spaßtalente werden später schätzunxweise nach nem standard geskillt.
da wird es mit sicherheit heißen:
a und b lohnt eher zu skillen als c un d, da die fähigkeiten bei boss x, y und z mehr bringen!


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (8. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> 1% mehr Schaden [...] und jetzt 11 Schaden statt 10 Schaden mache.



herzlichen glückwunsch, du mathekönig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumika (8. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Klar gibts den noch. Oo warum sollte es den den nicht mehr geben. Ist zwar ein "passives" Talent aber momentan DAS Erkennjungsmerkmal eines Fury-Kriegers. Ich denke eher er wird wohl so wie "Schattenschritt" bei Schurken und so weiter als "passiever Bonus" außerhalb des Talentbaums kommen und dann mit Lvl 10, also der Entscheidung für einen Talentbaum als Fähigkeit, dazu kommen, so wie das für Schattenschritt oder Sühne auch "angekündigt" ist.



Sry chef aber Titan Grip als DAS erkennungsmerkmal zu bezeichnen is für mich als fury ne halbe bleidigung ich mochte den skill nie und hab mit wotlk nach ner weile angefangen auf tank zu skillen weil ich die einhänder vermisse aber hab auch zu den thema was gefunden.

Obwohl uns die derzeitige Funktionalität von 'Titanengriff' gefällt, sind wir uns im Klaren darüber, dass einige Krieger den Furor-Baum wegen der wirklich hohen Waffengeschwindigkeit gewählt haben, die das beidhändige Führen von Einhandwaffen gewährt. Deswegen planen wir, ein Talent namens 'Zielstrebiger Furor' zu implementieren, das im Baum parallel zu 'Titanengriff' stehen und einen großen Bonus auf das beidhändige Führen von Einhandwaffen verleihen wird.

Bin ma gespannt ob der einhänder Furor ENDLIICHH seine wiederkehr hatt wenn ich zweihänder will kann ich auch im waffenbaum skillen

quelle 	http://www.buffed.de...ysm-Der-Krieger


----------



## Byte768 (8. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du hättest auch beim "alten" bisher geplanten System nicht mehr Talente als jetzt bekommen...nur mehr Punkte.



Das ist genau das, was mir gefällt: Mehr Punkte = Vorteil, den andere eine Stufe niedriger nicht haben. Man hebt sich von denen ab.



> Und ja ich war als Hexer wirklich hoch motiviert als mit Lvl 12 1% mehr Schaden mit dem Shadowbolt gemacht habe...ein ganzes Prozent...sieht echt gut aus wenn ich auf einen Mob mit 100 Lebenspunkte einprügel und jetzt 11 Schaden statt 10 Schaden mache. Das hat meine Motivation irrsinnig hoch gehalten, denn dadurch hat es sich ganz anders angefühlt *ironie off* *lach*



Hat wieder *nichts* mit dem Talentbaum zu tun, das liegt einfach daran, das viele Talente schlecht, weil verzichtbar sind! Warum gibts nicht im ersten Bereich bereits eine Feuer und Schattenschadenspezialiserung die große Boni auf die spezialisierte Schadensart bringt? Natürlich macht es einen Unterschied, sogar einen merkbaren, wenn man 20 statt 16 Gegner in der selben Zeit umnieten kann. Dein genanntes Beispiel passt noch nicht einmal zu Level1 Charakteren, da diese schon mehr Schaden machen können. Man bekommt mit steigenden Level nicht nur den Talentbonus, sondern auch stärkere Zauber (sollen mit dem Level skalieren), kann also bedeuten, das man nach dem Level 120 statt 90 Schaden macht. Oder später 1800 statt 1500. Was schlecht sind, sind die Talente, die alle 3 Minute einen Zauber ein einziges mal verbessern und dann wieder 3Minuten lang nichts bringen. Auch fragwürdig sind Talente, welche z.B. die Rüstung um 2% verbessern, was effektiv weniger als ein Prozent Schadensverringerung bringt auf niedrigem level (somit lange Zeit kaum zu merken), hier sollten sie gleich in die Vollen gehen und z.B. 10, 20, 30% Boni einbauen - am Ende frisst man z.B. insgesamt 15-20% weniger nach nur drei Levelups, so würde mir das gefallen, schön hätte man sich als Tank spezialisiert und wäre kein DD/Tank Verschnitt mehr (weitere Talente würden dann Blocken, Zauberschaden etc. beeinflussen).


----------



## lord just (8. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> ...
> Hier sieht es so aus:
> 
> Statt einiger unnützer talente werden einige entfernt und einige als normale skills gelehrt.
> ...



es macht schon nen riesen unterschied, weil man jetzt auch schon früher bestimmte fähigkeiten bekommt die für die skillung typisch sind. so lernt man z.b. schon ab lvl10 die richtige rotation und baut diese dann mit höherem level aus. des weiteren wird man wohl stärker den unterschied zwischen den skillungen merken. bei vielen klassen (vor allem dd) spielen sich die verschiedenen skillungen sehr lange genau gleich und erst irgendwann später wenn man die guten talente freigeschaltet hat merkt man nen unterschied.

@fumika

single minded fury (smf) ist das gegenstück zu titan's grip (tg) und soll mehr als übergang dienen bis man gutes equip hat. momentan schaut es ja so aus, dass man als fury (nach den ganzen nerfs) mit tg erst gut schaden macht, wenn man auch gutes equip hat. 

ghostcrawler hat es in etwa so beschrieben, dass man bei gleichem equip mit tg mehr schaden macht aber man wahrscheinlich im pre-raid (heroics) und raid content schneller an gute einhandwaffen kommen wird als an gute zweihandwaffen. mit smf wird man dann wahrscheinlich zu tg ebenbürtig sein, bis man an best in slot equipment kommt und dann tg stärker wird als smf.

ich persönlich freue mich tierisch darauf endlich wieder mit 2 einhandwaffen rumzulaufen wie damals und werde wohl nie zu dem punkt kommen, wo tg dann stärker sein wird als smf (da ich momentan und in zukunft wohl eher weniger raiden werde).


----------



## Imanewbie (8. Juli 2010)

@Byte du weist auch nicht was du willst. Einerseits beschwerst du dich über +1% Talente und sonstige andererseits willst du mehr punkte um sie genau in diesen dreck zu stecken?


Wenn es richtig umgesetzt wird, hast du die Wahl zwischen vielen guten Talenten die bestimmte Zauber verbessern oder ihnen neue Fähigkeiten hinzu fügen. (z.b. wirke a und erzeuge noch einen dot) oder (wirke b und das zeil haut 10% langsamer zu),.. ich hoffe du weist was ich meine.

Dadurch kann man die Talente an die eigenen Vorlieben anpassen und muss ned 5 Punkte in (hau mich tot wenn ich afk bin) investieren um dann an die coolen Talente zu kommen.

Und wieso solltest du dich jetzt nicht abheben alle 2 Level bekommst du vielleicht eine neue Specialfähigkeit dazu die der andere noch nicht kann (oder Effekt). 

mfg


----------



## Byte768 (8. Juli 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> @Byte du weist auch nicht was du willst.



Dann solltest du meinen Beitrag richtig verstehen: Ich weiß genau was ich will, deswegen wird mir das neue Talentsystem nicht gefallen.



> Einerseits beschwerst du dich über +1% Talente und sonstige andererseits willst du mehr punkte um sie genau in diesen dreck zu stecken?



Du musst lernen zu differenzieren: Ein Talent welches keinen MERKBAREN Effekt hat, ist allzu oft verzichtbar, es spielt dabei keine Rolle wieviele Punkte verteilt werden können, wenn das Talent einen Effekt bietet, der genauso gut ausgelassen werden kann. Ich möchte nicht mehr Punkte in sowas setzen, sondern mehr Punkte zur Verfügung haben um mich stärker zu spezialisieren - das schließt eine Änderung von schwachen Talenten mit ein.
Der Pyroschlag eines Feuermagiers hat einen recht guten Praxisnutzen: Er sieht gut aus, macht recht viel Schaden und ergänzt die Standardzauber prima. Schlecht sind Talente, die alle 3 Minuten etwas verbessern, aber in den restlichen ~180s gar nichts bringen. Den Punkt könnte man genauso gut woanders setzen und so sollte es nicht sein. Als Beispiel fährt man als Arkanmagier, selbst wenn man Geistesgegenwart nicht aktiviert, weiterhin seine 10+k dps.
Es gibt noch haufenweise weitere Beispiele dafür, viele Effekte sind sehr kurz, zwischen 6-10 Sekunden, andere dagegen sehr lang (wie Todeswunsch ode Metamorphose), da besteht die Gefahr viel zu häufig die kurzen Boni ungenutzt zu lassen, weil sie auch noch im richtigen Moment eingesetzt werden müssen, etwas zu früh oder zu spät und schon hat man Null davon, häufig wirds daher gleich mal weggelassen.



> Wenn es richtig umgesetzt wird, hast du die Wahl zwischen vielen guten Talenten die bestimmte Zauber verbessern oder ihnen neue Fähigkeiten hinzu fügen. (z.b. wirke a und erzeuge noch einen dot) oder (wirke b und das zeil haut 10% langsamer zu),.. ich hoffe du weist was ich meine.



Deine Definition von viel unterscheidet sich von meiner: Ich möchte nach jedem Level einen Talentpunkt vergeben, mit dem ich mich spezialisiere. Wo bleibt der Effekt, wenn man von 33 auf 34 levelt, aber sich nichts verändert an Zaubern+Talenten?



> Dadurch kann man die Talente an die eigenen Vorlieben anpassen und muss ned 5 Punkte in (hau mich tot wenn ich afk bin) investieren um dann an die coolen Talente zu kommen.



An die eigenen Vorlieben anpassen bedeutet frei wählen zu können: Das geht nicht mehr, da man gezwungen wird zuerst in einen Talentbaum zu investieren. 'Coole' Talente braucht es nicht um mich zufrieden zu stellen. Heiße Sohlen vom Magier ist ein spaßiges Talent, dennoch setze ich meine Punkte weiterhin woanders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (8. Juli 2010)

sry aber ich werde noch immer nicht schlau aus deinen Beiträgen.

Du sagst du willst keine Talente die keinen Nutzen bringen oder nur kurzzeitig aber trozdem haltest du am alten System fest was genau das macht.

Wie kommst du auf die Idee das Talente die nur alle 3min was bringen schlecht sind. Es erfodert halt Skill sie in den richtigen Momenten zu verwenden (im KR oder wenn schneller burst gefragt ist). 

Zu 2 was ich grade gelsen habe soll sich das abwechseln 1 level ein skill punkt nächste level ein neuer Zauber. Also jede Level was neues.


Zu 3 du willst also lieber überall 12 Punkt (nur als bsp) rein hauen damit du also eigentlich keinen Schaden machst nur um sagen zu können ich hab ich dafür entscheiden können. Es soll Einsteigern helfen um sich zu entscheiden ob sie diese Klasse bzw diese Spezialisierung weiter machen wollen, und der positive Nebeneffekt das balancing fällt dadurch viel leichter,

mfg

P.s. mit frei wählen meine ich in den jeweiligen Skill tree talente frei wählen ob du jetzt z.b. lieber erneuerung oder lieber blitzheilung verbesserst (beim priester),..


----------



## Crystania (8. Juli 2010)

Squib.94 schrieb:


> ich finds ja schade denn wenn die talentbäume gekürzt werden geht wieder ein dicker batzen an individualität zwischen den spielern verloren... mal wieder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Individualität".. Hat doch eh jeder die selben Skills gehabt. Hättest dich informiert, hättest gewusst, dass genau das behoben wird.


----------



## Byte768 (8. Juli 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Du sagst du willst keine Talente die keinen Nutzen bringen oder nur kurzzeitig aber trozdem haltest du am alten System fest was genau das macht.



Nein, das sage ich nicht, deswegen solltest du den Beitrag nochmal betrachten.
Es geht darum, das der Talentbaum mit mehreren Tiers völlig in Ordnung ist, nur die einzelnen Talente müssen besser organisiert sein. Blizzards Organisation lässt zu wünschen übrig: Es gibt da Talente wie Wutanfall, die bis zu 5 Talentpunkte verschlingen, aber einen so geringen Effekt haben (selten, mal gar nicht aktiv), das sie nicht geskillt werden, das muss sich ändern.
Wenn Blizzard meint, das man minimal höheren Rüstungswert auf Level 21 merkt der den Schaden um vielleicht 0,8% senkt (nur meßbar), dann haben sie eine andere Definition. Den Punkt kann man sich in der Levelphase nämlich lange aufsparen, weil es erst mit hohem Grundwert spürbar wird. Daher hätten sie an dieser Stelle etwas nützlicheres platzieren können. Letztes Gefecht (30% mehr HP) geht schon in diese Richtung, die erhöhten Lebenspunkte sind deutlich sichtbar und auch spürbar in kritischen Momenten. Solche Fähigkeiten sind auf jedem Level und auch im Endgame nützlich, ebenso würde ich keine Talente einbauen die Schadensfähigkeiten um 1-5% verbessern, viel deutlicher muss die Spezialisierung werden. In den ersten Instanzen kann ja selbst der Tank noch mit Zweihandwaffe herumrennen, zu seiner Rolle passt das allerdings nicht.



> Wie kommst du auf die Idee das Talente die nur alle 3min was bringen schlecht sind. Es erfodert halt Skill sie in den richtigen Momenten zu verwenden (im KR oder wenn schneller burst gefragt ist).



Das ist alles schön ein gut, nur muss der Spieler in der Lage sein diesen Moment zu erkennen, sonst bringt es nichts. Geistesgegenwart ist so ein Beispiel, im PvE ist der eine Spontenzauber ne Verbesserung von weniger als ein Prozent - nur meßbar. Im PvP kann er spielentscheidend sein.
Das Talent Heilige Opferung des Paladins ist in 5er Instanzen komplett verzichtbar, selbst wenn man es skillt, ein anderer Tank kann ohne diese Fähigkeit die Instanz ohne Mühen fertig tanken. Warum haben sie sich also die Mühe gemacht diese Fähigkeit überhaupt auf einen Hotkey zu legen, wenn sie lange Zeit brach liegt?



> Zu 3 du willst also lieber überall 12 Punkt (nur als bsp) rein hauen damit du also eigentlich keinen Schaden machst nur um sagen zu können ich hab ich dafür entscheiden können.



Nein, genau das will ich nicht und es steht schon mehrmals hier wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Doonna (8. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hört sich so an als würde Cata die Usk von WoW auf 6 Herabsetzen, alles wird vereinfacht -.-


Hat 0 mit vereinfachen zutun...Classic war doch sooo der Ultraburner, naja jetzt erinnert der Talentbaum eben mehr an Classic. 

Aber was ich komisch finde ist das sie einen zwingen 31 Punkte in einen Baum zu investieren.


----------



## Turican (8. Juli 2010)

Immer das gleiche Bild.Kids lesen nicht richtig oder verstehen es einfach nicht.


----------



## Moonfleure (8. Juli 2010)

Maleas schrieb:


> Spielen wir mal ein paar Variationen durch.
> 
> Da sind also 2 Magier. Beide Level 10 und sie können nun Talentpunkte vergeben. Der eine spielt einen Feuermagier, der andere einen Frostmagier. Mit Level 14 sagt der eine Magier ... "Oh ... imba, meine Feuerbälle kann ich jetzt 0,5sec schneller casten" Sagt der andere Magier ... "Das ist ja noch garnichts, ich kann meine Frostbolts 0,5sec schneller casten". Und so zieht sich das dann hin. Hier hat der eine mal ein bisschen mehr kritischen Schaden, der andere wird weniger beim Casten durch Angriffe unterbrochen ... der eine bekommt ein bisschen mehr Hit, bei dem anderen wird die Castreichweite ein wenig erhöht ... usw.! Irgendwann merken dann beide Magier, dass sie sich ja garnicht so groß unterscheiden. Woran liegt das wohl? Ach ja, an einem langweiligen Skillsystem mit vielen überflüssigen Talenten. Zugegeben, Verbesserungen, die nicht schlecht sind ... die man aber auch wunderbar passiv bekommt, wenn man dafür dann richtig nützliche Fähgikeiten skill, so wie es mal sein wird (äh, sein werden soll ^^)
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Byte768 (8. Juli 2010)

Moonfleure schrieb:


> /sign



Bis auf die Tatsache, das die Hälfte dieses Beitrags nicht stimmt. Die Spezialisierungen werden deutlicher mit jedem Level. Ein Feuermagier rennt nicht mit Wasserelementaren herum, ein Feuermagier nutzt primär Feuerzauber, während der Frostmagier genau das Gegenteil tut und seine Stärken, die Verlangsamung ausspielt.
Die Zauberreichweite ist auch spürbar, plötzlich kann man Gegner aus sicherer Umgebung oder von einem Hügel heraus angreifen, dagegen ist der Zauber, der nur in Gegnernähe funktioniert, immer ein Risiko. Keine Ahnung wo sich da parallelen auftun, das ist nicht im geringsten zu vergleichen und daher nicht überflüssig wie behauptet.



Crystania schrieb:


> "Individualität".. Hat doch eh jeder die selben Skills gehabt. Hättest dich informiert, hättest gewusst, dass genau das behoben wird.



Das lässt sich nicht 'beheben'. Es wird *immer* Talente geben, die jeder nutzt, weil es diejenigen sind, die den größten Bonus gewähren.
Mit dem neuen Talentsystem kann man auch nicht von einer Änderung sprechen, da ja darauf gedrängt wird, das jeder seine Punkte erstmal in nur einen Talentbaum investieren soll. Wo sollen die alle hin um für Individualität sorgen zu können? Gewählt wird am Ende sowieso das 'effektivste' - kein Unterschied zu jetzt.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (8. Juli 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> "Individualität".. Hat doch eh jeder die selben Skills gehabt. Hättest dich informiert, hättest gewusst, dass genau das behoben wird.



Was aber nicht an den Talentbäumen liegt, sondern an Dual-Spec und den nicht nennenswerten Umskillkosten. Klar denkt sich da jeder: Heut abend geh ich raiden, da nehm ich die Raidskillung aus dem Katalog, morgen geh ich in die Arena, da nehm ich die Arenaskillung aus dem Katalog.

Auf Level 60 musste man sich überlegen: "Welche Skillung nehm ich, um heute zu raiden und morgen im PvP trotzdem nicht unterzugehen? Am besten eine, mit der ich dann auch am Samstag noch bequem in Tyrs Hand farmen kann. Wobei - ist mir das wirklich so wichtig und brauch ich nicht andere Dinge dringender?

DAS ist skillen.

Ich glaube einige würden sich wundern welche Skillungsvielfalt es plötzlich gäbe, wenn das es kein Dual-spec mehr gäbe und das Umskillen plötzlich 5000 Gold kosten würde oder nur noch alle 3 Monate möglich wäre.


Was jetzt kommt ist nunja... im Prinzip das Dessert als Vorspeise serviert. Schön, dass man Signaturtalente wie Sühne nicht erst in der Scherbenwelt bekommt, dafür bestimmt Blizzard nun wann und wo man seine Punkte reinsetzt. Macht da ein Talentbaum überhaupt noch Sinn? Wäre nicht ne Talentleiter passender? Von dem balancetechnischen Kataklysmus (Haha) den Level-10-Schattenschritt-Schurken und ähnliches bedeutet ganz zu schweigen. Das dauert Jahre, bis das wieder alles halbwegs angeglichen sein wird...


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (8. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> und was wird aus den talentbäumen der beta ? warum werden erst talentbäume von blizzard der klassen veröffentlicht dann allerdings wieder durch dieses neue system ersetzt?




Weil es noch eine Beta (Testversion) ist?... ^^

Naja hört sich ja eig gut an bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vorallem weil ich gerne twinke wirds bis ~lvl40 meist zäh 


MFG
Pala


----------



## Suninho (8. Juli 2010)

Naja, wirklich beklagen oder jubeln darf man ja erst, sobald die Trees von allen Klassen fertig sind (oder zumindest in der Beta gespielt werden können).

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es wieder so wird, dass 80% der Spieler den selben Talentbaum haben werden. Und die "Vorlagen" die im Internet vorhanden sind, werden dann einfach darauf hinweisen "Man kann diesen letzen Punkt entweder da oder da reinstecken, was einem besser gefällt".

Aber Blizzard wird es NIE schaffen, dass sich alle Spieler ihre Talente selbst aussuchen, sie werden immer einen Specc im Internet suchen. Und es wird auch wieder die "einzig wahren" Speccs geben, welche 80% der Spieler haben werden.


----------

